# Wow, a 3D monitor.



## ADF (Jan 12, 2008)

Link
Link
Link

I heard about these sort of monitors 'years' ago, they were going for around a grand just for a 17â€. I never thought I would actually see one at a popular retailer though, especially at this price for those specs. The main benefit of monitors specifically configured for stereoscopic 3D is they have none of the image quality problems that the usual software & glasses method has, just clean sharp 3D 'if' supported in the drivers.

I cannot say I am not curious; but I couldn't justify putting down that much money when I have no idea what the quality is like, that and game/modern GPU support is poor.

Seeing it made me think though, when the technology has progressed enough would all gaming monitors one day support stereoscopic? Who knows, still far off if they do.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 12, 2008)

imagine hooking the best gaming rig in the world up to that monitor 
then playing crysis  that would rock


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 13, 2008)

Meh.  I'd rather have one of these.


----------



## Tomtenizze (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know about getting a 3D monitor. I've only seen one once and wow did my eyes hurt. Felt like starring in to an old sub-60Hz CRT monitor or something. Maybe those monitors are better, I don't know what brand/model the one I saw was.


----------



## mrfinnigan (Jan 14, 2008)

Ehh, I'll stick with my 2D for now. It seems to work fine


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Jan 14, 2008)

That curved monitor is awesome... I want..


----------



## fishy_hylian (Jan 14, 2008)

*knees go weak*

Oooh wow *drools*
I don't game, but I intend to do a computer game design course and - damn, I bet these screens would be an absolute dream to work and design with.. Aaaah.

So badly waaant D:


----------



## Excubitor (Jan 14, 2008)

me want monitor O.O

no wait I first wanna see it in action, like ADF said I don't really know if this works with every game or even if the experience is better.
Anyway first I need a new TV D:


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 15, 2008)

3D monitors reminds me of the days of "VR" Headsets.


----------



## Meliz (Jan 15, 2008)

if i got a monitor like that the first i'd do, just to piss people off, is play SNES on it.

Or pong and tetris and stuff.


----------



## Paul Revere (Jan 15, 2008)

With a pair of shutter glasses, you can get the 3D effect with any CRT monitor.  Sure, it'd be neat to do it with an LCD screen, but I can't imagine it would look any better than CRT.  I have a pair of shutter glasses, and it looks AMAZING with Counter-Strike: Source, Command and Conquer 3, and pretty much any other game.  If you really want to do stereoscopic, just get a pair of shutter glasses and use a CRT.  It would probably be better quality, too, less flickering and such, due to higher refresh rates.

Personally, I'd like to get a stereoscopic headmount display and head tracker, just to play around with it, but a good set is very expensive.

EDIT: Shutter glasses are real cheap (got mine for $50 on eBay) and work with any nVidia card.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 15, 2008)

Shutter glasses kill my eyes. Then again, 60Hz refresh rates on CRT kill my eyes.

My depth perception isn't that spectacular anyway, perhaps even a bit screwed up (some things with sharp angles seem to alternate relatively slowly between perspectives and create a wobbling effect, I can still do everything with one eye closed, and I hardly notice a difference unless I'm comparing left-eye/right-eye perspectives on close-by objects), so I'm not missing much in the first place. :/ I guess it could still be fun if I got something like that for free, maybe.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 19, 2008)

My 24" LCD is good enough for me  Hurt my eyes a little though.. 60hz probably..

1920x1200 is awesome for Photoshoping but its hard to find desktop wallpapers.

-Onyx


----------



## HaTcH (Feb 15, 2008)

SGI had these in the early 90s, they were CRTs mind you, but the film you looked through was attached to the screen 

HEAVIEST FREAKIN' MONITORS IN THE WORLD >.<


~Called StereoGraphics


----------



## Coffee (Feb 16, 2008)

I wonder if the stereoscopic glasses come with a perscription option.


----------

